# threading on g0602 help



## umahunter (Dec 13, 2014)

Threading on g0602 ok I wanna cut 1/2 imperial thread and wanna make sure I set compound right do I set degree wheel to 30 then square compound to stalk at a 90 then start threading ???


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 13, 2014)

There are 2 schools of thought on threading. 1) Compound at 29.5 deg, or 2) compound at 90 deg. Not to be a grammar nazi, but your spelling and sentence structure makes it a bit difficult to understand exactly what you are asking.

Cheers Phil


----------



## bosephus (Dec 16, 2014)

using the scale on your compound you will need to be at roughly 60 degrees , i used a protractor on mine to get it correct . 
then you square your tool up to the work and thread away .

sounds confusing but when the the compound scale shows 60 , your actualy at 30 degrees .


----------



## Reeltor (Dec 16, 2014)

There are many YouTube how to's on the subject.  Have you seen mrpete222 AKA TubalCain's video on signal point threading?
http://youtu.be/9y0MmvscBzg

Part of the confusion on setting your compound is on how the degree wheel is set.  I am not familiar with your lathe so I can't help.  You want the angle of the compound to be 29-30 degrees off of your work.  On some lathes that means you set the compound to read 59-1/2 while others it's 29-1/2


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 20, 2014)

Reeltor said:


> On some lathes that means you set the compound to read 59-1/2 while others it's 29-1/2


No. On some lathes you need to be at 29.5 deg or at 60.5 deg. You *do not* want to be at 59.5 deg.

Cheers Phil


----------



## higgite (Dec 21, 2014)

Like Phil said, you want a 60.5 degree angle between the compound and the work. Or 29.5 degrees off of perpendicular to the work. 

Then, you want the threading tool to line up exactly perpendicular to the work. Done with a center gauge (aka "fish" gauge) as shown in the Tubalcain video mentioned earlier. That may or may not set the tool post at exactly 90.000 degrees to the work, depending on the symmetry of the grind on the threading tool bit. In other words, it isn't the angle of the tool post that you're concerned with, but rather making sure the tool bit is properly aligned to the work.

Aligning the compound and the tool bit are 2 separate, independent operations, but should be done in the order of compound first, then tool bit. Hope this helps.

Tom


----------



## RVJimD (Jan 1, 2015)

I did a threading video not long ago on my 0752.  I set the compound to 60.  My eyes and the coarse scale on the protractor of the 0752 which I think is 2 degrees per tick mark is not refined well enough for my 56 year old eyes to set a half degree.  (I'm in the camp that thinks the half degree doesn't make any difference, and like I said, I probably can't measure that 1/2 degree)

biggest thing i figured out was to NOT use the half nut.  Just start and then leave it engaged for the entire process.  With the VFD I was able to easily stop, back out using the cross slide and reverse the motor and position for the next pass.

http://youtu.be/jZBEjj6-s1Q

jim


----------



## higgite (Jan 2, 2015)

True, that 1/2 degree makes no difference if your machine, your protractor and your eyes are all precise enough to set the angle to exactly 30 degrees, zero minutes and zero seconds. Mine aren't, so I use that 1/2 degree to make sure my compound isn't set on the wrong side of 30 degrees. Some folks even go so far as to use 29 degrees, but we all know they're just paranoid. 

Tom


----------

